# how fast can they grow and how to sex.



## jacobbonilla (Apr 22, 2010)

how fast can flowerhorns grow. 1 month = how much inches. or is it based on diet? i had mine for maybe 2-3 weeks already maybe 4 weeks and it looks the same size as i got it 1 inch or half an inch. also how can i sex it? besides waiting for the kok to grow? the tummy part is particularly pinkish or redish im unsure if its just like that or if their like convicts where the female have redish belly area.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

What cicihlid do you have? Growth rate depends on diet and water changes. You need a really good variety of food. Plus like food like worms, raw shrmp (not live), earth worms, ect. You also need to do a lot of water changes. That will increase the growth rate of a cichlid. They need nice fresh water and water changes. If you have a convict and it has a red belly it's a female. 

Sexing cichlids depends on the cichlid. Im not sure what you have. Sometimes you can sex them by colour and sometimes you can sex them when they get older by their vent.


----------

